# PC Users Get Better Deals



## Retired (Jun 26, 2012)

According to news reports, some web search companies (travel, shopping, etc.) check what type of computer/browser you are using and if they see an Apple user, they present more expensive oprions on the first page.  The theory is that Apple users tend to be willing to spend more for items than non-Apple users.

Orbitz says Apple users tend to book premium hotels, so they display the higher priced hotels for their benefit!  

I guess Apple users are just more affluent, so they naturally would want to pay more.

What do you think?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2012)

My first reaction is it sounds silly but that doesn't mean it isn't true.


----------



## Retired (Jun 26, 2012)

Check out the news articles on Google News and the article that broke the story at The Wall Street Journal

Time to target those rich Apple users!!

:lol:


----------



## rdw (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a PC - no Apple luxuries for me :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes. Me too. 

"Let those Eastern b***** freeze in the dark." ~ Alberta 

_(Note to self: Don't order anything with the iPhone.)_


----------



## Banned (Jun 26, 2012)

I just got my first Apple product and I'm on the fence about it.  I'll probably sell it within the year.  My main reason for getting it was because I cant lift my laptop but as with many things you're paying for the name more than anything.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2012)

I am an ex-Blackberry fan. My last Blackberry was a piece of... err... junk. Now I have an iPhone and it is far and away the best phone I've ever had.


----------



## rdw (Jun 26, 2012)

I love my blackberry! No problems here - maybe it's the operator...:rofl:


----------



## Banned (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like my blackberry and I've been on the fence about switching to an iPhone.  I don't know if I need an iPad and an iPhone but then if I keep my iPad I think I can transfer my music to the phone.  I don't know....but the way RIM is going is making the decision easier with each passing day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, exactly. They put their resources into that stupid (and hopelessly doomed from the starting gate) iPad clone and neglected their primary products. The quality control tanked and the technology is now two generations behind everyone else. If they recover from the pit they threw themselves into, it will be a miracle.


----------



## Banned (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm due for an upgrade this fall and I keep trying to talk myself out of it but I'll end up going the way of the Apple.  The only thing I don't like is the touch keypad buti can probably get past that.  We have a really good scheduling app at work that...no surprise...is not blackberry compatible.

---------- Post Merged at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 07:16 PM ----------

I cant get the link but there's an article on ctv.ca that talks about what Steve was saying.  It also said that Mac users are 40% more likely to book a 4 or 5 star hotel than pc users.


----------

